

More than you ever wanted to know about Marijuana strains - pinksoda
http://www.leafly.com/explore

======
hardik
I have observed most of HN community to be pro-marijuana. Having no real
experiece here and being really curious, I would like to ask you guys this
simple question: Is Marijuana risky for your health? Have you personally been
affected?

~~~
hristov
I cannot answer your question because I have only used pot two or three times
in my life, but I can give you some advice: don't take the word of a drug user
about whether drugs are good or bad for you. Drug users, like most people tend
to suffer from self delusion, and you really do not want to be a victim of
that.

There are very few people in the world that can be brutally honest about
themselves and their lives. Very few people are willing to admit that a
voluntary choice they took has caused a serious permanent damage in their
lives.

~~~
endlessvoid94
While I agree with the second part, I think it's a fallacy to connect it with
a fictitious group of people labelled "drug users".

True, there is a class of people who "use" drugs and a class of people "abuse"
drugs, but in the common vocabulary, there's unfortunately no distinction
between the two. And there really ought to be.

We (society) get all of the negative consequences of drug abuse and none of
the positive consequences of responsible drug use.

------
jonmc12
Its amazing to see varieties of the same plant have such a broad range of
effects on people's behavior and state of mind. This chart does not even
consider the consumption method.

Its cool to think that in places where consumers have both information and
choice (like SF and Amsterdam) the taste for weed will get refined. Strains
will be grown for states of mind that consumers desire and demand.

'The Botany of Desire' is a really cool book/video that describes how cannabis
DNA has been evolving according to the human brain's desire to affect its own
state (the book also talks about apples, potatoes and tulips for other
examples of human-driven plant evolution). We're probably looking at the
results of strains that were originally selected for a market primarily driven
to the potency of THC. I'd love to see the strains that self-select in markets
where consumers have information and choice.

------
vegai
Where the hell does one who has no connections get some? I don't live in
America, however, there must be some basic strategies that work everywhere,
right?

~~~
roel_v
Go the a big cities website, or the police department's, or a criminology
researcher's. Find a map or report of areas where known drug dealers or
prostitutes hang out (there is often overlap between these). Go there late at
night in the weekend. Walk around a bit, don't make contact with anyone. After
a while you'll get a feel for the environment and can make (short) eye contact
with people. Dealers will pick you out, if they haven't approached you before.

I walk through parts of my city regularly where I am often approached in this
way, even though I don't want to buy anything from them. So I only know about
the first part, I don't know anything about any transactions after that would
take place, or how to keep yourself safe. Maybe dressing like a bum will make
the chance they'll mug you smaller.

Alternatively, associate with someone who most likely has some underground
connections. Call and meet a prostitute, approach a group of youths hanging
around on the street, approach people in a clubbing area, things like that.
All of this I got from watching Law and Order but it seems reasonable enough
:)

~~~
king_jester
If you don't like the super shady feeling that accompanies doing this, you
could make friends with someone that uses marijuana. Contrary to popular
portrayal, there are many users who are successful, normal people with
interests that align with yours. Once you know people that smoke, you'll
likely never be without at least one connection again (unless you move).

------
dotBen
I've never smoked in my life, but consider myself pro-legalization. However I
just love the UX and design of leaf.ly.

------
sv123
glad you like the site :)

~~~
endlessvoid94
is this yours? I run ThatHigh.com -- would love to discuss possible
partnerships. i get over a million page views a month, obviously that could be
very targeted.

not sure how we could help each other, but perhaps we could meet sometime? are
you in SF?

